# amago ING



## bullish consensus (31 Jul 2010)

hola hamijos, alguien sabe si funciona a fecha de hoy el truco del amago en ING ????


----------



## bullish consensus (31 Jul 2010)

o en su defecto alguno de los corre-depositos habituales, que ponga alguna actualizacion, que tucapital debe andar de vacaciones


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Jul 2010)

bullish consensus dijo:


> hola hamijos, alguien sabe si funciona a fecha de hoy el truco del amago en ING ????



Yo hice un amago a ibanesto de 3.000 euros (que era lo que tenía sin colocar) y no me funcionó. Creo que fue el pasado lunes.

Al final, como era poco dinero, compré acciones de telefónica que últimamente reparten un dividendo de casi el 10% con idea de mantener las acciones y esperar a que me renten los dividendos.


----------



## Inmóvil-Hilario (31 Jul 2010)

Hace dos días (el jueves) sí funcionó. Pero eran más de 25000 euros.


----------



## bullish consensus (31 Jul 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> pero de verdad te compensa la limosna naranja?
> 
> que puedes sacar de diferencia? un 1% tae?
> un 1% tae de 10000€ son 6,75€ al mes.
> y no olvidemos la inflacion





que si me compensa respecto a que??
si me dices un producto donde sin riesgo pille un 2.5, igual me lo pienso. 
mis ultimas inversiones han salido cuadradas en vez de redondas, tengo por ahi un hilo del carmignac que me gustaria no haber escrito.


----------



## bullish consensus (31 Jul 2010)

Inmóvil-Hilario dijo:


> Hace dos días (el jueves) sí funcionó. Pero eran más de 25000 euros.



estoy hablando de la cuenta naranja, tu tambien?

estoy haciendo amago y me hace la transferencia sin pestañear y luego tengo que anular la operacion, la cantidad es 18 ooo, a ti te pasaron con la señorita? y que te dijo la señorita? te tuviste que poner duro? o enseguida aflojo el deposito?


----------



## Krypton (1 Ago 2010)

He sido cliente de ING durante muchos años y si algo me jode especialmente son las ofertas sólo para nuevos clientes o incrementos de capital. Tal y como yo lo veo, 1000 euros son los mismos los ponga yo o los ponga mi tío Paco que no es cliente. Cuando decidí sacar la pasta, lo de amagar justo cuando hice la llamadita me pareció muy cutre. ¿Dónde cojones han estado todo este tiempo? 

La diferencia de interés con otras entidades al principio era considerable. Ahora ha menguado mucho y, si descontamos la inflación, el interés real es negativo.

De todos modos, tengo que reconocer que el servicio online o telefónico siempre ha sido bueno, aunque al principio era mejor (creo que a raíz de la crisis del 2008 mandaron a bastante gente a la calle).


----------



## bullish consensus (1 Ago 2010)

bueno pues a ver, poned alguna oferta que vaya en la linea de forma que solo se pierdan seis euros.
el caso es que amago y nada, me realizan la transferencia sin decir ni mu.
solo queria saber si alguno de vosotros lo está intentando tambien con parecido resultado.


----------



## rory (1 Ago 2010)

bullish consensus dijo:


> bueno pues a ver, poned alguna oferta que vaya en la linea de forma que solo se pierdan seis euros.
> el caso es que amago y nada, me realizan la transferencia sin decir ni mu.
> solo queria saber si alguno de vosotros lo está intentando tambien con parecido resultado.



Yo lo intenté y tampoco. varias veces y nada


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ago 2010)

bullish consensus dijo:


> hola hamijos, alguien sabe si funciona a fecha de hoy el truco del amago en ING ????



Yo lo probé el truco hace aproximadamente 2 semana o cosa así y me ofreció 4% TAE a 3 meses.

Salu2.


----------



## mochu (2 Ago 2010)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Yo lo probé el truco hace aproximadamente 2 semana o cosa así y me ofreció 4% TAE a 3 meses.
> 
> Salu2.




Buenas,me puedes poner cual son los pasos para hacer el amago desde la web de Ing,esoy mirando en tu web y no encuentro cual son los pasos para intentarlo.
Se me acaba el viernes el deposito,y si me ofrecen ese 4% para 3 meses esta de puta madre.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ago 2010)

Sólo tienes que hacer como si fueras a hacer una transferencia de tu dinero, pero si llegar a meter la clave.

salu2.


----------



## mochu (2 Ago 2010)

Muchas gracias.
Y funciona sin tener cuenta en Ibanesto?,o hay que tener cuenta para que se pueda hacer el amago?
Por que cuando voy a la opcion "trasferencia" en mi cuenta,solo me deja enviar a mis 2 cuentas asociadas.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ago 2010)

No hace falta, puedes utilizar la cuenta de prueba...

salu2.


----------



## mochu (2 Ago 2010)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No hace falta, puedes utilizar la cuenta de prueba...
> 
> salu2.



La cuentade prueba ya ha visto que es :0030 1001 37 0000002271
El problema es cuando doy a la opcion 4 "Seleccione la cuenta a la que desea enviar el dinero" y da 2 opciones Mis cuentas o Mis cuentas Asociadas,y al dar a la pestaña de mis cuentas asociadas solo me deja enviar a esas 2 cuentas,no veo en ningun sitio ninguna opcion para poder meter el numero de cuenta de Ibanesto.
Muchas gracias,y perdona mi torpeza.


----------



## Ottel (2 Ago 2010)

mochu debes llamar al 901 105 115

Decir dos veces que estás interesado en otros productos y entonces te darán la posibilidad de hablar con un gestor o añadir una cuenta asociada.

Yo lo acabo de probar y me han ofrecido el depósito al 4% 3 meses, en cambio haciendo el amago con una cuenta de lacaixa solo me ofrecían fondos de inversión.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ago 2010)

mochu dijo:


> La cuentade prueba ya ha visto que es :0030 1001 37 0000002271
> El problema es cuando doy a la opcion 4 "Seleccione la cuenta a la que desea enviar el dinero" y da 2 opciones Mis cuentas o Mis cuentas Asociadas,y al dar a la pestaña de mis cuentas asociadas solo me deja enviar a esas 2 cuentas,no veo en ningun sitio ninguna opcion para poder meter el numero de cuenta de Ibanesto.
> Muchas gracias,y perdona mi torpeza.



Puedes asociar una nueva cuenta. 

Sólo permiten hacer transferencia a cualquier cuenta si tienes la cuenta nómina.

Salu2.


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Ago 2010)

no se ahora a fecha de hoy a mi no me funciona.
estaran hasta los huevos de tanto amago


----------



## rosonero (4 Ago 2010)

A mi el día 6 me cumple un depósito a 3 meses al 4% que más un pico que tengo en la cuenta naranja al 1,5%  lo voy a amagar hacia Ibanesto aunque eso me suponga cargarme otro que tengo al 3.5%.

A ver como respiran, ya contaré.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Ago 2010)

Dentro de un par de días me caduca un depósito de amago al 4%. Hace tres meses hice un segundo amago con fecha de inicio cuando caducaba el primero...Desde entonces está el depósito en espera. Ya os contaré si funciona. En caso de que funcione podemos tener el 4% asegurado...por años...Porque la próxima vez que funcione el amago me encadeno 10 plazos seguidos...¡Muhahahaha!!!:XX:


----------



## mochu (6 Ago 2010)

Acabo de intentarlo añadiendo la cuenta asociada por telefono y despues hablando con un gestor,y ya no funciona esto.


----------



## Ottel (6 Ago 2010)

Ten en cuenta que dependiendo de la cantidad no te lo ofrecen y te sale que confirmes la trasnferencia.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Ago 2010)

Yo acabo de probar, porque me acaba de vencer uno de 20K que me dieron con un amago, al 4% tres meses y:

-Si intento sacar 25K me ofrecen una mierda de 2% a 6 meses
-Si intento sacar 20K me ofrecen otra mierda de 1,9% a 6 meses

La semana que viene me llega mas pasta y voy a volver a amagar, pero mucho me temo que al final la pasta se va.

¿Alguien ha conseguido un 4% despues de otro 4%? ^_^

Supongo que lo sabeis, openbank está con un 4% a 12 meses para incrementos, yo parte la voy a mandar para allá.

Saludos!


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Ago 2010)

Las ofertas que te han ofrecido son sus depósito a plazo que ofertan a todo el mundo.

salu2.


----------



## mochu (6 Ago 2010)

Ottel dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que dependiendo de la cantidad no te lo ofrecen y te sale que confirmes la trasnferencia.



Ten en cuenta q es una buena cantidad.


----------



## mochu (6 Ago 2010)

Al final y tras muchos lios,hice la transferencia a mi cuenta asociada que tengo de banesto,y cuando ya habia seguidos los pasos que el robot telefonico manda,me paso con una agente,y confirme que queria enviarlo a banesto y ahi me pidio un momento y cuando ha vuelto a hablarme me ha dicho que me ofrecian el 4% a 3 meses.
O sea que ha costado pero me lo ha ofrecido.


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Ago 2010)

Sólo hay que intentarlo, que al final se consigue 

Salu2


----------



## rosonero (6 Ago 2010)

A mi me ha vencido hoy un pequeño pico al 4%, al juntarlo con lo que tengo en la cuenta naranja (total menos de 15000), hago transferencia a Ibanesto pero me recuerda que tengo otro depósito al 3.5% que una parte saltará por los aires si disminuyo mi posición.  Estoy indeciso.


----------



## illokc (8 Ago 2010)

Hoy he conseguido que me salte el 4% a 3 meses al amagar a ibanesto.
Hasta ahora solo me ofrecía invertir en un fondo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ago 2010)

Mi amago diferido no parecía funcionar...El amago con mi cuenta habitual tampoco...(me ofrecía el mierdafondo)...así que he amagado con otra cuenta...Ya está todo en ruta al 4% por tres meses más...


----------



## arathir (8 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mi amago diferido no parecía funcionar...El amago con mi cuenta habitual tampoco...(me ofrecía el mierdafondo)...así que he amagado con otra cuenta...Ya está todo en ruta al 4% por tres meses más...



Podría explicar paso a paso como lo hizo?

sólo consigo que me ofrezcan el mierdafondo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ago 2010)

arathir dijo:


> Podría explicar paso a paso como lo hizo?
> 
> sólo consigo que me ofrezcan el mierdafondo...



Ábrase una cuenta común con la parienta. Rebalancee depósitos de una a otra aprovechando alternativamente las ofertas para uno y otro (los depósitos al 4% sólo con un titular). Hágalo de manera que la foto siempre pille una de las cuentas con lo mínimo.

¡Voila!


----------



## Fetuccini (9 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ábrase una cuenta común con la parienta. Rebalancee depósitos de una a otra aprovechando alternativamente las ofertas para uno y otro (los depósitos al 4% sólo con un titular). Hágalo de manera que la foto siempre pille una de las cuentas con lo mínimo.
> 
> ¡Voila!



¿Confía usted en su esposa?


----------



## Sukarrieta (9 Ago 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> .... pero me recuerda que tengo otro depósito al 3.5% que una parte saltará por los aires si disminuyo mi posición.  Estoy indeciso.



Yo cancele los depositos que tenia al 3.5 intente la transferencia a Ibanesto e inmediatamente oferta para 3 meses al 4% esto la semana pasada...


----------



## rosonero (9 Ago 2010)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> Yo cancele los depositos que tenia al 3.5 intente la transferencia a Ibanesto e inmediatamente oferta para 3 meses al 4% esto la semana pasada...



Como ya he escrito en otro hilo finalmente he deshecho los depósitos al ver que no me ofrecían el día gratis de comisiones en bolsas, he amagado con 30.000 a Ibanesto y me han ofrecido el mierdafondo 

Total, que mi vuelta a ING ha durado poco más de 4 meses, mañana si todo sigue igual todo volará hacia Ibanesto y si allí no me dan el mítico 3.6% a Ahorro.com y vivir la emoción de ese casino nacional llamado Ibex 35


----------



## Electronico (11 Ago 2010)

Con 53000 eu solo me ofrecen fondos. Seguramente por intentar amagar con la misma cuenta de ibanesto con la que he tenido hasta hace 3 dias el 4% 3 meses


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Ago 2010)

Son muy listos estos de ING...

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Ago 2010)

Ibanesto ofrece un 3,6% TAE a todo el mundo si incrementas el saldo con respecto el 15 de marzo.

Llevan bastantes meses sin modificar esta oferta.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ago 2010)

¿Por qué no haces una transferenica que es mucho más rápido?

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Ago 2010)

Pues, a ver si tienes suerte!!!

Salu2


----------



## rosonero (16 Ago 2010)

Mi amago con 30K en Ing no funciono, lo volví a tranferir a Ibanesto y hoy llamo a ver que me ofrecen y me dicen que como no es dinero nuevo tan solo pueden ofrecerme los depósitos azules a 3 y 6 meses al 2 y 2.1% ::

Le digo que hace un mes cuando me llevé el dinero porque lo necesitaba para un asunto, me ofrecieron el 3.6% (eso sí, contratando una tarjeta gratuita, la cual cosa he obviado) pero me dice que eso solo lo pueden hacer desde el departamento comercial.

Así que ha sido colgar y transferencia a Activo bank que ofrecen el 4% a un año, la única pega es que tiene una fuerte penalización por retirar el dinero antes del año.

A ver si vuelven a llamarme desde Ibanesto y a ver que intentan colocarme.

¿A alguien le han ofrecido el 3.6% sin ser dinero nuevo pero contratando tarjeta?


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Ago 2010)

Eso siempre es un plus para que funcione el truco 

Salu2.


----------



## jolu (17 Ago 2010)

En próximas fechas me cumple una cuenta remunerada de activobank y me llevaré el dinero a ING, A SU CUENTA NARANJA no a un depósito, esa que da 3,5 a 4 meses.
Una vez pasado los 4 meses, ¿podré beneficiarme de una contratación de un depósito en ING al 4% o incluso 3,5%?


Sobre la cuenta remunerada de ibanesto:

Dicen que tardan un mundo en hacertela, ¿la puedes hacer en persona desde una entidad de banesto?

Supongo que el tiempo de la cuenta empieza a contar desde que la abres aunque sea con un euro ????

Como veis me inclino mas por cuenta remuneradas o depósitos sin penalización a corto plazo.
Se admiten sugerencias y/o correcciones.


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Ago 2010)

Veo que eres nuevo cliente, en ese caso, si te molestar yendo a un stand de esta entidad te da un 4% a 4 meses:

- Cuenta ING al 4% TAE los primeros 4 meses

Una vez pasado los 4 meses, no te dejan contratar los depósitos por incremento, salvo que lleves más dinero o intentar probar algún truquito.

En cuanto a Ibanesto, lo tienes que abrir vía online, aunque sí que puedes entregar los papeles en las oficinas.

Salu2.


----------



## jolu (17 Ago 2010)

Perdona pero estoy espesito.
Eso que me pones de ING es un depósito, verdad?????
No hay penalización por cancelación anticipada???

Y eso de contratar en un stand...me tengo que ir a la península para contratarlo???? Veo que la oficina de Mallorca no sale en la lista...


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Ago 2010)

No es la cuenta naranja con una rentabilidad inicial del 4% TAE.

Salu2.


----------



## Armand de las Cuevas (23 Ago 2010)

He intentado el amago estos días y lo máximo que me ofrece es un 2.2% a 12 meses.

La transferencia amago la hacéis desde la cuenta NARANJA o desde la cuenta NÓMINA?

Saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Ago 2010)

Es mejor que lo hagas desde la cuenta nómina, así puedes poner la cantidad que quieras y a cualquier entidad.

Si amagas a ibanesto suele dar un plus.

Salu2.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Ago 2010)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Es mejor que lo hagas desde la cuenta nómina, así puedes poner la cantidad que quieras y a cualquier entidad.
> 
> Si amagas a ibanesto suele dar un plus.
> 
> Salu2.



¿Alguien sabe si sigue funcionando el amago?

¿Alguna idea de cuando es la próxima foto?


----------



## spheratu (25 Ago 2010)

A mi no me funciona,me ofrecen una miseria aunque amague a ibanesto.


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Ago 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si sigue funcionando el amago?
> 
> ¿Alguna idea de cuando es la próxima foto?



Ayer nos funcionó el truco del amago y nos ofrecían un 4% a 3 meses.

Salu2.


----------



## spheratu (26 Ago 2010)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Ayer nos funcionó el truco del amago y nos ofrecían un 4% a 3 meses.
> 
> Salu2.



Que raro...yo he intentado todas las combinaciones posibles y nada,solo me ofrece un 2%
Ni a ibanesto,ni a la caixa,ni desde la cuenta nómina,ni falseando las cantidades.....ienso:


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Ago 2010)

ING cada día ofrece más personalizado sus ofertas.

El truco nos funciona en una de las cuentas que lleva ya mucho tiempo sin movimientos...

Salu2.


----------



## rosonero (26 Ago 2010)

Yo andaba con unos miles a subasta entre ING e Ibanesto y ni con uno ni con otro colaron más amagos (30.000), ya me deben tener en la lista negra de subasteros .

Así que finalmente a Activobank al 4% 1 año, tiene una fuerte penalización pero creo que el BCE seguirá conteniendo el precio del dinero por un buen tiempo.

La verdad es que entre este depósito a un año y el de Ibanesto al 3.6% hasta enero voy a acabar con mono de subastar


----------



## pamplinero (27 Ago 2010)

yo con ING probe varios tipos de amago hace 2 semanas y solo funciono cuando la cuantia superaba los 10.000€.


----------



## Aitor Menta (28 Ago 2010)

Yo tengo una pregunta para esto de los amagos:

Cuando lo intentáis hacer, ¿el dinero lo tenéis en la cuenta nómina o en la naranja? Yo siempre lo he intentado con prácticamente todo el dinero en la cuenta naranja, y no hay forma de que me salga la oferta 

A ver si va a ser eso...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Ago 2010)

Aitor Menta dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta para esto de los amagos:
> 
> Cuando lo intentáis hacer, ¿el dinero lo tenéis en la cuenta nómina o en la naranja? Yo siempre lo he intentado con prácticamente todo el dinero en la cuenta naranja, y no hay forma de que me salga la oferta
> 
> A ver si va a ser eso...



Creo que da igual donde tengas la pasta. Intentas el amago desde la cuenta nómina, por un montante muy superior al que tienes si es necesario.


----------



## Le Fanu (29 Ago 2010)

Yo he probado con mas de 20k y no hay manera de que me ofrezcan algo digno, incluso a pesar de tener la cuenta parada durante un tiempo...

Activobank se esta empezando a convertir en la unica escapatoria digna...


----------



## Armand de las Cuevas (31 Ago 2010)

Pero, una pregunta...

Cuando intento hacer la transferencia desde la *cuenta naranja*, automáticamente se te deshabilita la posibilidad de informar la cuenta destino. Solo te deja transferir a una lista cerrada de cuentas: tu cuenta nómina, o las "Cuentas asociadas". De las cuales, tras explorar la web, no he encontrado manera de añadir nuevas.

En cambio, si intento hacer la transferencia desde la *cuenta nómina*, entonces si me salen los cuatro campos para informar el CCC destino que yo quiera.

Por tanto, no será que los amagos van solo desde cuenta nómina? Gracias...


----------



## tucapital.es (31 Ago 2010)

Para añadir nuevas cuentas a la cuenta naranja para transferencias, tienes que llamar por teléfono.

Puedes asociar cualquier cuenta, incluso aunque no sea tuya. Para los amagos no hace falta que tengan el mismo titular.

Salu2.


----------



## Mercenari (31 Ago 2010)

cojoncio dijo:


> Lo puse ya en este hilo pero por si te sirve, a mí tampoco me funcionó el amago por transferencia pero puse una ote desde ibanesto hacia ing y al día siguiente me mandaron un sms para que llamara y me ofrecieron el 4 sin rechistar.....




Le veo una ventaja a la OTE. Si finalmente la confirmas, no te cancelan los posibles depósitos al 3,5% que puedas tener abiertos.


----------



## g0lf0 (3 Sep 2010)

Hasta ahora no me había atrevido a hacerlo porque si cancelaba los depósitos de ING me en ibanesto no me daban casi nada.
Hoy viendo que ibanesto ha actualizado la fecha de la "foto" he intentado traspasar una cantidad importante para pillar el 3,60 y probar suerte a ver si me funcionaba el amago. 
Resultado: Ha funcionado, 3 mesecitos al 4%


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (9 Sep 2010)

Acabo de conseguir el depostito del 4%

Me daban el 2,2 % a un año. Pero cuando he cambiado el banco destino por Banesto, enseguida me ha ofrecido el 4


----------



## Alxemi (10 Sep 2010)

> Me daban el 2,2 % a un año. Pero cuando he cambiado el banco destino por Banesto, enseguida me ha ofrecido el 4



coño! pues a mi igual. Mandando a openbank, hace meses me dieron un cuatro, ahora repetia y nada... pero mandando a banesto, a la cuenta dummy que esta al principio del hilo, me dan el 4%; a tres meses y sin cancelacion, asi que le van a dar por culo al popular.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (10 Sep 2010)

Hice el amago ayer y funciono. Pero el "deposito naranaja" (4%) me sale a 0. Si pinchas en el deposito dice "deposito en constitucion" o algo asi.

¿A alguien mas le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Sep 2010)

Tienes que esperar 1 día...

Supongo que hoy ya tienes que tener el depósito contratado con todo el dinero que pusiste en el momento de la contratación.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Sep 2010)

En tu caso no te ofrecen nada, porque ya te tienen pillado por otro depósito que tienes contratado.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Sep 2010)

Hombre, no lo canceles, seguro que dentro de un tiempo puedes volver a colocar el dinero por incremento de saldo.

Incluso, quizás si cancelas primero el depósito y después intentas transferir todo, te funciona el truco y te ofrecen algún depósito de interés.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Sep 2010)

La web está caída hasta las 14 horas...

A ver si tienes suerte y te dan un 3,5% por todo el dinero.

Salu2.


----------



## alpha (15 Sep 2010)

Yo tengo una vieja cuenta naranja de ING que vacié hace un tiempo largo. Ahora estoy pensando abrirme una nómina con ellos, y meterles 10000 euros en la naranja, a condición de que me metan en la oferta de 3,5% que tienen para nuevos clientes.

Por supuesto, les voy a hacer ver que o cuenta nomina + cuenta naranja al 3,5% o nada de nada.

¿COmo lo veis?


----------



## malayoscuro (15 Sep 2010)

Acabo de probar el amago desde ING a Ibanesto con el número de cuenta que hay en el post y me ofrecen un depósito a 6 meses de 1,6%. Vamos, pa cagarse!!

Igual también me tienen en la lista de subasteros. Eran unos 16K€.


----------



## malayoscuro (15 Sep 2010)

cojoncio dijo:


> prueba con una ote desde competencia directa .... ibanesto .. openbank .... lleva tiempo hacerte las cuentas pero luego es inmediato para que te den las mejores condiciones ..... aparte que dejarlas con 50 euros no te cobran comisión y luego puedes jugar con las ofertas de unos y otros ...



He llamado a otro banco y me han ofrecido un 4% a 3 meses, que es lo que voy buscando (en plazo) para pasarlo nada más terminar, a finales de Diciembre, a la cuenta vivienda.

El tema es que la CV la tengo en ING y les he dicho que si me la mejoran también me la llevo con ellos y dejo ING.

Los del naranjita van a cagar vinagre y se van a enterar lo que vale un subastero 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xscZeFD2m_o?fs=1&autoplay=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xscZeFD2m_o?fs=1&autoplay=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## sonia_ (16 Sep 2010)

Vaya qué interesante. Yo tengo ahora mismo la cuenta creciente a un interés demasiado bajo, pero ya he conseguido algunos incrementos, ¿si trato de amagar y no sale perderé los incrementos? Creo que no , pero no estoy muy segura.

En ibanesto tengo el 3,6% hasta principios de año, a ver si con ellos también funcionara el amago cuando me cumpla.

saludos.


----------



## MALASPINA (17 Sep 2010)

funciono!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amagando la transferencia a la cuenta ibanesto -estaal el CCC al principio del hilo- te dan 3 meses al 4%.

Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violator (17 Sep 2010)

¿Dónde está la cuenta fake que no la veo? 8:


----------



## Alxemi (17 Sep 2010)

0030 1001 37 0000002271

siempre desde cuenta nomina para no tener que asociar.

saludos.


----------



## Violator (17 Sep 2010)

Gracias Alxemi!

Edito:

Curioso, curioso, a mi me ofrece uno al 2% durante 6 meses y la cantidad a transferir es importante. La única diferencia es que lo estoy haciendo desde la cuenta naranja porque no tengo cuenta nómina con ellos.


----------



## spheratu (17 Sep 2010)

A mi me da la impresión de que si ya has tenido depósitos contratados ya no te conceden otro. Si no no entiendo nada.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Sep 2010)

yo hice un amago normal a openbank y me dieron 4% a 3 meses, luego repeti y no me lo volvieron a dar, pero con la cuenta fake si.


----------



## spheratu (17 Sep 2010)

mmmmm,será que no se puede repetir numero de cuenta,y claro,como siempre amagamos a la misma de ibanesto,pues no debe colar dos veces.
Hay algúna cuenta de openbank a la que amagar?


----------



## Violator (17 Sep 2010)

¡Atención señores! A la desesperada he vuelto a hacer un amago y me han ofrecido un depósito al 4,5% a 3 meses en ING.
Lo curioso es que cuando he intentado revisar si el depósito ha quedado contratado la página se ha quedado cuajada y ahora no puedo consultar mis productos. Flipante...


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Sep 2010)

¿4,5% TAE?... habrás dejado colgado su sistema, 

Salu2.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Sep 2010)

Pues yo he vuelto a probar y me ha bajado al 2%, claro que ya me habían dado el segundo 4%, que contraté pero cancelé unos días despues.
Es decir:

-amago a openbank, 4% 3 meses
-vuelvo a intentar amagar a openbank, al vencimiento, 2%
-amago a ibanesto, 4% 3 meses, contrato, cancelo dos dias despues
-amago a ibanesto otra vez, 2%.

a lo mejor ahora simplemente ha cambiado el 4% por el 4.5% cuando lo den... a ver si a alguien mas le pasa.


----------



## Violator (17 Sep 2010)

Ya lo tengo reflejado, creo que soy el primero jeje:

FECHA DE APERTURA: 17-9-2010
IMPORTE Y MONEDA DEPÓSITO: X euros
PLAZO: 3 meses
RENTABILIDAD: 4,5 %
RENTABILIDAD CANCELACIÓN ANTICIPADA: 4,43 %


----------



## Alxemi (17 Sep 2010)

ok que no pongas el importe pero, ¿es mas o menos de 50k?
4.43% en caso de cancelacion! que pasada.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Sep 2010)

Nada, he probado amagando a openbank, ibanesto, unoe, cajamadrid, caixapenedes, banco popular y me dan el 2%


----------



## Violator (17 Sep 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> ok que no pongas el importe pero, ¿es mas o menos de 50k?
> 4.43% en caso de cancelacion! que pasada.



Son 3,5 millones de euros. 

No, en serio justo por encima de 50K 

Parece que se han puesto las pilas...


----------



## spheratu (20 Sep 2010)

Existe por ahí alguna cuenta fake de activobank,como la de ibanesto,para hacer el amago?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Sep 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Existe por ahí alguna cuenta fake de activobank,como la de ibanesto,para hacer el amago?



necesitamos esto rápido...Supongo que se podrá generar una como se podía con ibanesto...¿donde andan esos posts? ¿Cual es el código bancaio de activobank?


----------



## Violator (20 Sep 2010)

Tengo el mismo problema que tú, y ha empezado a ocurrir desde que contraté el depósito al 4,5%, que casualidad...he llamado y dicen que ya se pondrán en contacto conmigo


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (21 Sep 2010)

Debo de estar en la lista negra de subasteros, porque no me ofrece nada más que el 2% :ouch::ouch:


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Sep 2010)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> Debo de estar en la lista negra de subasteros, porque no me ofrece nada más que el 2% :ouch::ouch:



No te desanimes.

A mí una época sólo me ofrecían los propios productos que comercializan... hasta que un día me dieron un 4% a 3 meses.

Hay que seguir probando el truco...

Salu2.


----------



## DonPimpon (21 Sep 2010)

Yo no consigo nada, así que me voy a ibanesto

Hasta luego!


----------



## spheratu (21 Sep 2010)

Pues si,al final habrá que largarse. Llevo haciendo amagos desde agosto y nada.
Me parece que me piro.Dejaré la nomina y los recibos en ing. Ibanesto es la opción más simple,creo. No quiero domiciliar nada ni hacer un uso continuo de el nuevo banco. Creo que la cuenta azul es lo más parecido a la naranja,verdad?


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Sep 2010)

Ibanesto es una buena alternativa a ING. Además se complementan bastante bien pasando dinero de uno a otro e ir aprovechando de las ofertas por incremento.

Salu2.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (21 Sep 2010)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No te desanimes.
> 
> A mí una época sólo me ofrecían los propios productos que comercializan... hasta que un día me dieron un 4% a 3 meses.
> 
> ...



Hoy me ofrecen un depósito al 3,5% sin ningún tipo de vinculación de saldo, nada más abrir la página, pero ya tengo los depósitos contratados en I-funesto y El Populá.


----------



## spheratu (21 Sep 2010)

Activobank tiene algo comparable a la cuenta naranja? Es que paso de domiciliar nada ni de tener tarjetas....


----------



## Violator (21 Sep 2010)

kiff35 dijo:


> Yo estoy muy contento, de momento soy el único de este hilo que ha sacado el 4,5%, y eso que no tengo con ellos ni nómina, tarjetas o recibos. Yo creo que los tiros van ahora por Activobank, los naranjitos se ve que quieren competir con el Sabadell al menos a mi me ha funcionado. Seguid perseverando.



Hombre el único no eres  a mi me lo dieron justo antes que a tí  Mi problema de acceso lo han resuelto ya.


----------



## javi_el_zorro (22 Sep 2010)

Buenas...

Hoy he estado toda la mañana intentando bajar mi dichosa "foto" de ING, lo que he sacado en claro es que si pasas de tu cuenta naranja a la nomina te aumenta la cantidad que tienes que meter, si pasas al revés, de nómina a naranja bajas la foto. 
Cuando ya me disponia a jugar con las cuentas de mi hermana de ING y las mias para intentar bajarme el saldo de la fotito, he probado el amago y me ha salido el depósito al 4% a 3 meses 

Resumiendo para los vagos, el amago en ING funciona y ofrecen el 4% a 3 meses, la cantidad ha sido 69.000 y la entidad amagada ibanesto, el banco más chorizo y ratero que conozco. Cuento mi última experiencia con Ibanesto en otro hilo...


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Sep 2010)

Hay a gente que les están ofreciendo hasta un 4,5% a 3 meses haciendo el truco de amago.

Salu2.


----------



## jolu (23 Sep 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Activobank tiene algo comparable a la cuenta naranja? Es que paso de domiciliar nada ni de tener tarjetas....



Activobank tiene una cuenta remunerada para nuevos clientes al 3,5% TAE durante 4 meses.
Es bastante engorroso abrirse la cuenta y al final tienes que ir a la oficina(de todas formas hay que ir) a corregir todos los datos que das por internet, se ve que ellos vuelcan los datos obtenidos por terceros aunque nunca hayas tenido relación con el Sabadell-atlantico.

Te aconsejo que leas bien y compruebes el contrato en la oficina aunque la tip@ te ponga cara rara,aunque este consejo en burbuja se da por sabido.
Hay un hilo abierto por mi sobre abrir cuenta en activobank por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## erkritt (26 Sep 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> necesitamos esto rápido...Supongo que se podrá generar una como se podía con ibanesto...¿donde andan esos posts? ¿Cual es el código bancaio de activobank?



Las cuentas en ActivoBank empiezan por este código: 0081.5963

El número de cuenta va correlativo, en mi caso 00.01.6xx.xxx.

Con un programa generador de códigos de seguridad ya lo tendrías.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Alxemi (27 Sep 2010)

> Con un programa generador de códigos de seguridad ya lo tendrías.



pues venga a ver quien tiene ese programa


----------



## The Cool Spot (29 Sep 2010)

Otro amago hecho. La entidad a la que "iba a transferir" una parte de mis ahorros (las otras partes estan en latunes, en balconchon, y en lingotes de uranio -mola mas que el oro y la plata, que ya estan muy vistos-) era bankinter, y la cantidad, algo menos de la mitad del sueldo medio anual de los que participamos en este foro. El interes que me han ofrecido, y aceptado sin dudar, un 4,5% a tres meses.


----------



## spheratu (29 Sep 2010)

Una preguntita,hoyga. había contratado usted algún depósito con anterioridad en ING este mismo año?


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2010)

a mi ni con bankinter ni con activobank. me parece que he cruzado el limite.
por cierto ya he encontrado un metodo para pillar cuentas dummies, voy a ponerlo en un hilo aparte.


----------



## The Cool Spot (29 Sep 2010)

Yo acababa de terminar (el 24) un deposito de 4 meses a no me acuerdo que interes, pero cercano al 4% (+/-0,5%) y de esos de incremento de cantidades. En otras ocasiones ya habia intentado el truco pero no resulto nunca. La verdad no tengo ni la mas cercana idea de que algoritmo usa la web para ofrecerlo.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2010)

Ya he publicado el metodo para pillar cuentas dumies, fuera del hilo para sea mas accesible en las busquedas.

la verdad es que era bastante obvio


----------



## spheratu (29 Sep 2010)

Pues esta noche probaré a amagar a todo banco que se me ocurra. Si siguen sin darme un depósito,me voy a ver en la obligación de abrirme cuenta azul en banesto. No tengo puñeteras ganas,pero estoy un poco cabreado con ING.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Sep 2010)

Yo ya lo he probado y nada... no deben de hacerlo mas de dos veces.


----------



## spheratu (29 Sep 2010)

Pues pueden irse ATPC


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Sep 2010)

Ayer no dijeron una persona que amagó a kutxa y le dieron el 4,5% TAE:

- Comentario de usuario al que le dieron el 4,5% TAE por amagar

Salu2.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Sep 2010)

he probado en kutxa y nada.


----------



## noviercas2010 (30 Sep 2010)

Vaya mierda, a mí pasan de ofrecerme nada... Me deben tener fichado. He probado el amago con cuentas de Ibanesto, Openbank y Activo Bank y nada de nada. Me sale echando leches la página donde tengo que confirmar con la tarjeta de claves, no me salta ninguna ofertilla.


----------



## spheratu (30 Sep 2010)

Que te apuestas a que si haces una ote desde otro banco,entonces si que te ofrecen un 4,5. Me parece que a unos cuantos ya no nos conceden depositos por la via del amago. Nos lo quieren poner complicado.
Lo que no saben es que si me lio a abrirme otra cuenta,no tiene vuelta atrás.
Ellos sabrán.


----------



## noviercas2010 (30 Sep 2010)

Pues yo mañana inicio el proceso para llevarme parte del poco dinero que tengo a Activo Bank al 4,5%. Mañana transfiero desde la cuenta nómina.


----------



## spheratu (1 Oct 2010)

Ya contarás. Apuesto a que te llaman para hacerte contraoferta.


----------



## g0lf0 (2 Oct 2010)

Una consecuencia insesperada. Resulta que estos depósitos al 4% no se pueden cancelar parcialmente, que es lo que más me gusta de ING e Ibanesto, que puedo tener 1 mes mi dinero al x% y luego usarlo para realizar pagos.. etc.

Mi problema, que ahora tengo que sacar una cantidad pequeña de ahí.

Duda para los subasteros experimentados: Tengo una cantidad "alta" al 4% gracias a un amago de principios de Septiembre. Si lo cancelo todo y amago con llevarme el 90% a Ibanesto o a otro, creeis que me ofrecerá el 4,5%?


----------



## tigrecito (2 Oct 2010)

Acabo de probar con una cuenta de ebankinter, siguiendo el hilo de como encontrar cuentas dummies y ha funcionado!!
4,5 a 3 meses, después de varios intentos sin ver nada más que un mísero 1,6 incluso asociando la cuenta de ibanesto del principio de hilo :-S
Gracias!!!


----------



## javso (3 Oct 2010)

Pues yo he probado unas 15 cuentas diferentes, de activobank, openbank y bankinter, y no hay manera de que salga la ofertita.

Hace lo menos 2 años que no hacia un amago de estos. En su día conseguí hacerme unos cuantos, pero parece que se acabó el chollo.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Oct 2010)

Exito al fin!!!

Hoy se me ha encendido la bombilla y me he dado cuenta de que tanto naranja como nomina la tenemos dos titulares, mi mujer y yo. Yo por mas que lo intentaba ya no me ofrecian una mierda pero probando con mi mujer a la primera!!!!

La misma pasta pero otro titular, desde la cuenta nomina a dummi ebankinter como el anterior forero, 4.5% TAE a 3 meses. ^_^


----------



## g0lf0 (3 Oct 2010)

Alxemi dijo:


> Exito al fin!!!
> 
> Hoy se me ha encendido la bombilla y me he dado cuenta de que tanto naranja como nomina la tenemos dos titulares, mi mujer y yo. Yo por mas que lo intentaba ya no me ofrecian una mierda pero probando con mi mujer a la primera!!!!
> 
> La misma pasta pero otro titular, desde la cuenta nomina a dummi ebankinter como el anterior forero, 4.5% TAE a 3 meses. ^_^



Gran idea. Explico lo que he probado yo:

Tenía que cancelar un depósito bastante grande para hacer una transferencia. Con el importe restante:


Desde cuenta naranja a Ibanesto asociada: 4%
Desde cuenta nómina a Dummy Openbank: Depósito 6 meses 2%
Con el usuario de mi mujer, misma cuenta nómina y dummy: *4,5%*


----------



## Gene_Clark (14 Oct 2010)

Caray que ciego estaba, yo creía que esto de los amagos era cosa de las compañías de teléfono. hale a estudiar el hilo y buscar ese al que os referís de las cuentas dummies. Que no tengo ni idea :8:


----------



## sirou (12 Nov 2010)

amagos a:

-Ibanesto: 3.5% 4 meses
-ebankinter y kutxa: cutrefondo 1.26%

Creeis que merece la pena el de 3.5% a 4 meses?
Cuando ya contratas un deposito te meten en la lista negra?


----------



## tucapital.es (13 Nov 2010)

El algoritmo que tiene ING para ofrecer o no depósitos por amago es muy complejo, a mi me ha ofrecido muchas veces a lo largo de los años...

Un 3,5% y con el dinero totalmente líquido, no está nada mal. Todo depende de la necesidad de liquidez que tengas y de cómo preveas que evolucione los tipos.

Actualmente existen mejores depósitos.

Salu2


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (11 Dic 2010)

Confirmo que los amagos aun siguen funcionando en ING. Me ofrecen el 3,5 (3 meses) si amago hacia el Ibanesto otros bancos NO.

Pero el 3,5 me parece muy poco. Alguien sabe alguno mejor?


----------



## jose_80 (16 Dic 2010)

Estan ofreciendo el 4.5% a 3 meses o el 4% a 4 meses


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Dic 2010)

El 4,5% a 3 meses incluso lo está enviando por carta a sus clientes...

Salu2.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Dic 2010)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El 4,5% a 3 meses incluso lo está enviando por carta a sus clientes...
> 
> Salu2.



Cierto, a mi me la han mandado.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Dic 2010)

A mi me llamaron ayer con la historia esa de que me pase por las oficinas para estudiar "lo que mejor que conviene". Claro, ahora que saqué toda la pasta y me la lleve a iBanesto y al Popular porque los de naranja no me ofrecian mas que un 1.9% en un año intentan recuperarla. Que se hubieran espabilado antes.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (16 Dic 2010)

tucapital,creo que en tu pagina hay un error,pones que las rentabilidades de ing pueden ser del 3.5, 4 y 4,5 (a* 4 meses *las tres) en funcion de la suerte de cada cliente y si no me equivoco la del 4,5 es a 3 meses,¿o a alguien se la han dado a 4 meses?

saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Dic 2010)

Efectivamente, inicialmente creíamos que eran a 4 meses, pero después lo confirmamos con ING y eran a 3 meses.

La oferta definitiva está publicada en:

- http://www.tucapital.es/depositos/3mes.html?id=929

Salu2.


----------



## Inutil (22 Dic 2010)

Acabo de hacer el amago y me ha ofrecido un 4%


----------



## ako (23 Dic 2010)

kiff35 dijo:


> Ayer me cumplió mi deposito al 4.5% y esta mañana he estado haciendo amagos. A Activo y a Open me ofrecián un 2% a seis meses y al Popular un 4% a tres meses. Para 53.000 aurelios. Un saludo.




Comfirmo lo anterior, me ha cumplido un deposito al 4% y no me han ofrecido nada más que 2 %, claro que en mi caso tenia un decremento importante.

parece que ING para lo que queda de año tiene la arcas llenas


----------



## Goodbye (25 Dic 2010)

Amago y depósito 4% a 4 meses. 

Cantidad "modesta" (>30.000 <50.000)


Feliz navidad


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2010)

Goodbye dijo:


> Amago y depósito 4% a 4 meses.
> 
> Cantidad "modesta" (>30.000 <50.000)
> 
> ...



¿a qué banco hacías la transferencia?


----------



## Goodbye (25 Dic 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿a qué banco hacías la transferencia?



Al Popular (tal y como acababan de comentar)


----------



## javi_el_zorro (26 Dic 2010)

Depósito 4.5% a 3 meses, haciendo amago.

La cantidad 20.200e, me ha costado un poco que me saliera el mensajito, no sé si por mi incompetencia debida a la resaca o si porque no sale siempre, una vez me ha dicho lo del limite de 17.000e, otras 2 veces me pedia ya las coordenadas y a la cuarta el querido mensajito 

Hasta dentro de 3 meses....

edito para decir que el amago era al Banco español de credito (banesto  )


----------



## proximo (27 Dic 2010)

A mi, haciendo el amago de enviarlo todo al popular me ha ofrecido un depósito al 3, 5 % a 3 meses, lo cual me parece poco. ¿ Tenéis idea de que si cancelo este depósito y hago amago de enviar el $$ a ibanesto puede ofrecerme otro depósito de mayor interés ?


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Dic 2010)

Generalmente los amagos a Ibanesto tiene un plus, pero a saber si te lo ofrecerán o no.

Salu2.


----------



## illokc (27 Dic 2010)

Yo acabo de cancelar mi depósito al 3,5 y recontratarlo al 4,5 a través de amago a ibanesto.


----------



## proximo (27 Dic 2010)

illokc dijo:


> Yo acabo de cancelar mi depósito al 3,5 y recontratarlo al 4,5 a través de amago a ibanesto.



Siguiendo tu ejemplo, acabo de hacer exactamente lo mismo y ha funcionado, he recontratado depósito al 4,5 % a 3 meses.


----------



## proximo (27 Dic 2010)

illokc dijo:


> Yo acabo de cancelar mi depósito al 3,5 y recontratarlo al 4,5 a través de amago a ibanesto.



Siguiendo tu ejemplo, acabo de hacer exactamente lo mismo y ha funcionado, he recontratado depósito al 4,5 % a 3 meses.


----------



## bentox (27 Dic 2010)

He cancelado el deposito al 4% que se consituyó el 7/12/2010(aunque lo ordené a finales de noviembre por OTE). Y amagando a ibanesto a la primera me ha aparecido el 4,5 a 3 meses...Así que han estado 20 días currando al 4% y ahora 3 meses al 4,5%.


nota: a mi solo me salia el 4% por la web


----------



## Yo2k1 (27 Dic 2010)

Lo hacéis por teléfono o por web?


----------



## jurbu (28 Dic 2010)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Lo hacéis por teléfono o por web?



La oferta salta en la web una vez iniciada la transferencia y antes de confirmarla


----------



## jolu (28 Dic 2010)

Supongo que estáis hablando de depósitos.

Yo tengo una cuenta naranja,si cuando me cumpla hago una transferencia a activobank ¿creéis que me puede salir un depósito de esos a 4- 4,5%?


----------



## Goodbye (29 Dic 2010)

jolu dijo:


> Supongo que estáis hablando de depósitos.
> 
> Yo tengo una cuenta naranja,si cuando me cumpla hago una transferencia a activobank ¿creéis que me puede salir un depósito de esos a 4- 4,5%?




Prueba  A mi con Activo Bank no me frenaron una de 50.000 (para el deposito bienvenida ese de Activo Bank).

Si no funciona usa banesto o las que hemos comentado antes.


----------



## Fistipaldi (30 Dic 2010)

Yo ayer noche iba a hacer una transferencia mísera de 500 euros a una cuenta de la Caixa para hacer unos pagos y me salió lo del depósito naranja. Y claro, aproveché para meter más de 500 euros, por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (9 Ene 2011)

Me ofrecen el 3,5 % Amago hecho hacia Ibanesto.

Ya me habia ganado un deposito al 4,5 %. Se ve que si repites te dan menos


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Ene 2011)

A mi me ofrecen un 4% directamente por el dinero nuevo durante el mes de enero, sin hacer amagos ni nada. Claro que hace ya algunos meses que tengo poco dinero, la nómina y poco más.


----------



## estalviador (10 Ene 2011)

A mi me dice lo siguiente:

SEÑOR XXXXX, realizando un ingreso de tropecientos € en su cuenta NARANJA, aumentará su ahorro desde el 01/01/2010 y podrá contratar el Depósito 4% exclusivo para nuestros clientes.

Ese ingreso de tropecientos € disfrutará de una gran rentabilidad en su cuenta NARANJA. Con los ingresos adicionales que realice y lleguen entre el 01/01/2011 y el 31/01/2011 podrá contratar el Depósito 4%.

Disfrutará de su depósito durante 4 meses siempre que mantenga o aumente su Ahorro. En caso contrario la misma cantidad en que disminuya pasará automáticamente de su depósito a su cuenta NARANJA, abonándole en ese momento los intereses acumulados hasta la fecha. 

Entiendo que no han actualizado la posición. ¿Alguien sabe cuando lo hacen?


----------



## jolu (24 Ene 2011)

Hace escasas horas he hecho un amago de cuenta naranja de ING a activo bank y me he lanzado la publicidad de mantener el dinero en un depósito a 3 meses al 3,5% sin penalizaciones.

Por supuesto lo he aceptado.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Ene 2011)

cuando no es amagando es con campañas promocionales por incremento de saldo o por lo que sea, el caso es que es mejor estrategia que dar un interes mas o menos constante porque siempre estas pendiente de ellos, saben captar la atencion de los ahorradores, es como citroen, cada dos por tres una campaña de descuentos, eso hace que todo el que va a comprar un coche les eche un ojo.


----------



## goguito (31 Mar 2012)

Está funcionando algun amago ahora mismo? por cierto, en mi cuenta naranja solo me deja hacer una transferencia a la cuenta asociada y no a otras, ¿como lo haceis?


----------



## Alxemi (31 Mar 2012)

goguito dijo:


> Está funcionando algun amago ahora mismo? por cierto, en mi cuenta naranja solo me deja hacer una transferencia a la cuenta asociada y no a otras, ¿como lo haceis?



El amago se hace desde la cuenta nomina.
No se si funciona, llevo tiempo sin probar


----------



## alvapost (31 Mar 2012)

goguito dijo:


> Está funcionando algun amago ahora mismo? por cierto, en mi cuenta naranja solo me deja hacer una transferencia a la cuenta asociada y no a otras, ¿como lo haceis?



Yo intente hacer la transferencia desde la cuenta naranja y me salio un mensaje que decia algo como: limite superado, llame a un operador. Les llame y me ofrecian un 2, al final lo cerramos en un 3.60. De esto hara un par de meses.


----------



## goguito (31 Mar 2012)

Lo he intentado con banco popular e ibanesto desde la cuenta nómina y me ofrecen la misma mierda del 1 y pico % que ya me renta en la cuenta naranja ahora, al final voy a tener que abrir otra cuenta de verdad y transferirlos.
¿Qué banco online trae más a cuenta que no tenga comisiones ni penalización si hace falta sacarlo?


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (31 Mar 2012)

goguito dijo:


> lo he intentado con banco popular e ibanesto desde la cuenta nómina y me ofrecen la misma mierda del 1 y pico % que ya me renta en la cuenta naranja ahora, al final voy a tener que abrir otra cuenta de verdad y transferirlos.
> ¿qué banco online trae más a cuenta que no tenga comisiones ni penalización si hace falta sacarlo?



activobank


----------



## goguito (31 Mar 2012)

Bueno, pues acabo de abrir una cuenta activaplus y según entiendo los 6 primeros meses me da un 5% de interés, después 3%


----------



## opilano (1 Abr 2012)

goguito dijo:


> Bueno, pues acabo de abrir una cuenta activaplus y según entiendo los 6 primeros meses me da un 5% de interés, después 3%



La Cuenta Activa Plus rinde un 1,25%, con liquidación mensual de intereses. ¿De donde te sacas los porcentajes que comentas?.

https://www.activobank.com/es/HERRA...VA_PLUS/DESCRIPCION/?menuid=27446&language=es


----------



## goguito (1 Abr 2012)

Lo del 5% y 3% salia en el contrato, de todas maneras preguntaré cuando vaya a recogerlo a la sucursal. El 3% te lo dan si lo metes en un depósito.


----------



## opilano (1 Abr 2012)

goguito dijo:


> Lo del 5% y 3% salia en el contrato, de todas maneras preguntaré cuando vaya a recogerlo a la sucursal. El 3% te lo dan si lo metes en un depósito.



Miratelo bien porque suena a camelo, dificil de creer eso del 5%. En su web, no figura en ningun lado, no existe.
Lo del 3% es un depósito que puede contratar cualquier nuevo cliente o para nuevos ingresos de los ya clientes. Depósito bastante pobre, por cierto.

https://ems.bancsabadell.com/repository/d12mni_cas.pdf


----------



## Tichy (14 Sep 2012)

Acabo de sacar una cantidad importante de ING con destino OPENBANK.
No ha funcionado el amago. Me han ofrecido un depósito a 12 meses al 2,75% y además con penalización por cancelación anticipada. Vamos, una castaña Así que, dinero fuera y en unos meses ya veremos.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Sep 2012)

Sí, total. 

Esa es la oferta que ofrece a todos los clientes de la entidad sin necesidad de hacer un amago.

Salu2


----------



## taipan (15 Sep 2012)

Tichy dijo:


> Acabo de sacar una cantidad importante de ING con destino OPENBANK.
> No ha funcionado el amago. Me han ofrecido un depósito a 12 meses al 2,75% y además con penalización por cancelación anticipada. Vamos, una castaña Así que, dinero fuera y en unos meses ya veremos.



A mi me ocurrio lo mismo.
Lo que he hecho, por curiosidad, es cerrar la cuenta naranja (quedandome solo con la nomina). Vere si me aceptan como nuevo cliente en unos meses (si tienen alguna oferta interesante)

¿Alguien ha hecho la prueba?


----------



## Han Solo (15 Sep 2012)

Estoy pensando en volver a ing, hace años que me fui

¿veis ing una entidad solvente?

O dadas las circunstancias actuales simplemente es tan solvente como cualquier otra?

Gracias


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (15 Sep 2012)

ING no esta dando nada. Yo he pasado la pasta de aqui a Openbank. Me ofrecieron una oferta puntual como cliente "desparecido" en el que me daban el 3,3% a 4 meses. Investigando un poco es el que le estan dando a los nuevos clientes.

Por lo que si fuiste cliente de Open busca en la carpeta de Spam que alomejor lo ofrecen.


----------

